# Moonlight



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

How would you make an moonlight type of lighting for your tank? Kind of really dim.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Try taping parts of your lights off with electrical taping.


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

I used these on my tanks. They look great and are easy to install
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12760&N=2004+113544

Bruce


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I use the moonlight strips from aquatraders.com. Can't beat $20 shipped.

-John N.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Whoops! I read how do you make your moon lights really dim. Sorry.


----------

